# This Weekend in Review



## SMDave (May 19, 2015)

Been killing them at a local lake recently (Lake Ceva in Ewing, NJ).

These were the bass I caught from Saturday to yesterday afternoon (Monday, May 18th). No lunkers, but some real nice fish mixed in with some dinks.

All bass were caught either on a Zoom Super Fluke in Pearl (weightless on a 3/0 EWG Offset hook), Strike King KVD Perfect Plastics Caffeine Shad in Pearl Blue (rigged the same way), or the Rapala Shadow Rap in Carbon or Mossback Shiner (FANTASTIC jerkbait by the way, it's quickly become my favorite jerkbait even over Lucky Craft Pointer SPs)... the Shadow Rap is a really slow sinker versus your standard floating or suspending jerkbaits, so I'll fish it just like I would a weightless senko.


----------



## Johnny (May 19, 2015)

good job, young man, good job !!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2015)

Nice ones but nj bass do not count


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2015)

Awesome Job!


----------



## SMDave (May 20, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Nice ones but nj bass do not count



Haha, oh..?? Why's that? Sounds like kind of a crappy rule to me 8)


----------



## shamoo (May 28, 2015)

Excellent Job SMDave =D>


----------



## shamoo (May 28, 2015)

Crappies are fun to catch, so yes crappies do rule :LOL2:


----------

